# Valve spring compressor.



## big o (Sep 5, 2020)

Compressors used to remove valve retaining clips,releasing valve.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 6, 2020)

Way back in the dark ages, BC(before computers), shade tree mechanics used a worn out socket and a 1 pound hammer. The hammer released the spring, the socket kept the lock ring pieces close in. There was a contraption that was sort of like broad reach Vise Grips to install the valves once they were ground.

.


----------

